# fishing in four different states on four consecutive days



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I fished four different states on four consecutive days to test light Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods covering over 2000 miles for the last preparation of ICAST show in Orlando in July.

- fluking out of Montauk, NY
-haddock/cod jigging out of Cape Cod, MA
-drum fishing out of Virginia Beach, VA
-grouper fishing out of NC

Black Hole Challenger Bank 701L was used for fluking and light Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods and Black Hole Tail Special rod were used for other various species.


----------

